# [horloge] heure incorrecte (RESOLU)

## xelif

bonjour a tous j'ai actuellement un problème avec mon horloge et ne vois pas comment le resoudre

mon fichier /etc/conf.d/clock est bien mis sur local

l'heure dans mon bios est correcte

et quand je fais un ls -l /etc/localtime j'obtiens [code] lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 sep 28 07:13 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris [code]

mais malgré ca mon horloge a 2h de retard 

le seul moyen pour la mettre a l'h est de faire un date MMJJhhmmAA mais apres un reboot l'heure est de nouveau en retard...

j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...

merci d'avanceLast edited by xelif on Sun Oct 01, 2006 6:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nico_calais

L'heure doit être corrigée dans le bios je pense.

----------

## xelif

elle est correcte dans le bios

je tente un emerge de base layout des fois que ce soit ca le problème

----------

## nevro

sinon une solution, tu peux la synchroniser avec un server ntp, via internet 

: 

```
emerge ntp
```

----------

## xelif

j'utilise une connection wifi avec un portail captif 

tant que je ne suis pas identifié je ne peux pas mettre a jour quoi que ce soit vu que ca bloque la connection internet on peut donc oublier ntp...   :Embarassed: 

Emerge baselayout n'a pas resolu mon pb je vais essayer de le downgrader...

----------

## netfab

Tu as essayé cette option ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep SYSTOHC /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
> ...

 

----------

## xelif

non je n'ai pas essayé

mais je viens de faire un 

```

date MMJJhhmmAAAA
```

suivi de 

```

/etc/init.d/clock save
```

et ca a l'air de marcher

merci les gars pour votre vitesse a repondre

je vais aller en cours mtnt

----------

## xaviermiller

```
hwclock --systohc
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ceric35

il faut editer le fichier /etc/conf.d/clock

et remplacer

```
CLOCK="UTC"
```

par

```
CLOCK="local"
```

(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/guide-localization.xml?style=printable)

----------

## truc

 *xelif wrote:*   

> elle est correcte dans le bios

 

Si tu ne mets pas clock en "Local", l'heure du BIOS doit, me semble -t'il, être à l'heure UTC

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour,

 ravi que tu ais trouvé une solution mais peux tu je te prie mettre (résolu) dans ton titre en lieu et place du smiley actuel ? :p

 Merci

----------

## geekounet

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

dans /etc/conf.d/clock  :Wink: 

----------

